# instinctive shooting: one eye or two?



## northerngoshawk (Sep 20, 2002)

Folks:

I am studying Asbell's "Instinctive Shooting" and I have learned much, but I am confused on one point. Asbell is very good about explaining why he shoots 2 fingers under instead of 3, straight bowarm wrist vs. dropped bowarm wrist, etc. but he indicates he looks with both eyes rather than the eye closest to the arrow. My dominant eye is my left and I am a right-handed shooter, so I usually close my left eye when shooting. I have enough trouble trying to focus concentration on my target with one eye, and I wonder how the rest of you instinctive shooters do this. I am working hard to avoid an inadvertent gap shooting technique. Just wondering what the range of experience is. I certainly don't expect concensus!

Ed Furlong

ps. Do any of you instinctive shooters use 3 fingers under? Asbell isn't too keen on it, and I am not sure whether it is a personal prejudice or if there is something more to it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

northerngoshawk,
I shoot with both eyes open...because I'm right eye dominant and I shoot right handed. This allows for "natural" eye-hand coordination and thus the instinctive shooting goes with it.

If you are for certain that you're left eye dominant you might be better off to shoot left handed. I realize that this could be a real "pain" for you to switch bows, but find someone that has a left handed bow and give it a try for a week or two and then decide. 

Otherwise, I'd continue to shoot with your right eye only to keep your left (dominant eye) from misdirecting your shots.

The reason for Fred G. Asbell not being in favor of 3 fingers under is that people tend to sight down the shaft....commonly called "barreling" or using the shaft the way you do a shotgun barrel. You may not realize it but it's natural for a person to start "gap shooting" off the tip of the arrow.
Not that that's a bad thing, but it's not a true instinctive method of shooting. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

I like to shoot 3 fingers under. It just seems to feel better that way and also I use the 'string walking' method when shooting at under 25 yards. For me, the 'string walking' method is very quick and very natural. At longer distances, I will shift to the split finger style and gap shooting. I guess I have yet to settle on one style but frankly, they all have their advantages.....

As to your cross-dominant problem (left eye/right hand), I would think that you would do better shooting left handed so that you can use both eyes (better depth perception). In pistol shooting competitions, the shooter either learns to shoot left handed or else they tilt the gun sideways -when shooting one handed (incidentally, this is the only valid reason for tilting a pistol sideways; what you see "tough guys" doing in the movies is just plain stupid).


----------



## Arthur P (May 28, 2002)

I shoot 3-under when I'm instinctive shooting a compound, but it doesn't feel right with a longbow or recurve. So I shoot split finger with stickbows.

Fred Bear was right eye dominant and shot left handed. He simply built out the side of his sight window and played around with arrow spine to make his arrows hit where he wanted.


----------



## dathein (Jan 15, 2003)

I shoot with both eyes open. I'm fairly new to traditional archery (almost a year now) and still have much to learn but both eyes open is the way I started.

But at the same time I am right eye dominant and shoot right handed. I find that I am able to focus/concentrate better on my "spot" with both eyes open. I read Byron Ferguson's "Become the Arrow" and Kidwell's "Instinctive Archery Insights" which were very helpful and I believe advocated using both eyes open. But I can see how this could be a problem shooting right handed and being left eye dominant. Trying to shoot a left handed bow sounds like good advice to try. If it does not become comfortable you can always go back to the right handed bow. 

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## necedah (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm the same type of shooter,right-handed and left eye dom.I shoot right-handed with both eyes opened.I've shot traditional that way for about three years until I started reading books on how to shoot instictive,that's when I found out I was left eye dom.So,In my opinion,if you know your bow,and practice,you'll be alright.I think it's a confidence thing,you know, in your equiptment,and your abilities....point your finger at a object,close your left,then your right,and see which eye is putting on target...the simple test...If I was into olympic shooting I may try to teach my self to shoot southpaw,but,I'm not and I think I shoot pretty good.But Like I said,it's a confidence thing.Your asking a question on this tread,you may want to borrow a left-handed bow and give it a honest shot(like a year,,,a real chance),but I wouldn't hunt that way until you think your ready.
Necedah


----------



## necedah (Jan 15, 2003)

I shoot one finger over,and two under...Why,because that's the way my dad taught me.Plus, I feel I have more control.That little squeeze on the nock feels good to me in the stand when I have to twist around on my stand.
Necedah


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Actually, the NAA in their coaches' course advocates switching to your dominant eye; they claim the switch can be accomplished in about 2 weeks practice by a competent archer. That of course ignores the investment in bows, quivers, tabs/gloves, etc. They cite a number of good reasons for doing so.


----------



## KY Archer (Feb 10, 2003)

I shoot split finger with both eyes open instinctive. When I first got back into Trad. a little over a year ago I was using the point of the arrow to site off of. Got away from that and now just concentrate on the spot I want to hit, it is working really well for me . Practice practice practice.....


----------



## Shadowhawk (Feb 11, 2003)

NorthernGoshawk,

I read Asbell's book a few years ago and I shoot instinctively using his method. Like you I am right handed and left eye dominant. I shoot right handed and keep both eyes open. Because I am shooting cross eye dominant with both eyes open I have to shoot instinctively, if I used the arrow as a sight all of my shots would be off! With regular practice I am a very good shot. Of course, when I don't shoot for a long time it takes awhile to get back in my "groove". I also shoot split finger, no particular reason other than that is how I learned.

Asbell's book is excellent. I have referred back to it a couple of times when I was having problems and his instuction allowed me to correct those problems quickly.

I hope this helps.

Johnny


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

Add me to the list of wrong eye'd shooters. Left eye'd, shoot right handed. I keep both eyes open and have learned to put ALL my attention on the target. Closing one eye really screws me up... Bad JuJu! If you want to gap-shoot, it would be an advantage. I just don't look at the arrow at all. Works pretty good.

I started out shooting Mediteranian style (split fingers), but have been playing with 3-under lately. It does shift the point of impact down for a few arrows until the brain gets in gear, then not much problem. Been shooting for a couple of years now, but this winter I'm starting to get serious about form and trying to find the best style that works for me. Try out everything and go with what works best for you. If you can find a coach it will help considerably! That's what I'm doing. Found an older recurve target shooter who's been helping me and now things are starting to click.

Good Luck!
~Scott


----------



## nutmeg (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm left eye dominant and shoot right handed. I have shot with both eyes open and with my left eye closed. You can learn to shoot with both eyes open. You can throw a baseball for a strike or shoot baskets with both eyes open, right? However, to shoot this way takes incredible concentration IMHO. If you are conscious of the arrow your shot will be off to the left and low every time. I shoot best when I close my left eye. At twenty yards I shoot grroups with arrows touching. You do not lose depth perception at this distance or if you do, it is of little or no significance. You do not have to switch to left handed shooting. I have shot this way for a long time after switching around and loing confidence in myself because of all the babble regarding eye dominance and the popular notion that you must shoot from the side of your dominant eye.BS!!!!!! The two people who got me back on track and had me shooting with my left eye closed are olympic archers, one a gold medal winner. Just keep practicing with the way you are comfortable and stick with it. Consistancy is the key. Keep 'em sharp. Rich Potter


----------



## george tinkham (Feb 16, 2003)

Neceda...iS THAT THE TYPE OF BOW YOU USE???I shoot split finger,both eyes open.if i am drawing on a deer and there is more than one deer i can concentrate on the deer i want with my dom. eye while checking the others with my other eye.


----------



## Allen Campbell (Jul 12, 2002)

If you want to truly shoot instincitive, you do need to switch to left handed. I watch a lot of people that say they shoot instincitive, but they shoot point of aim. To truly shoot instincitive is just like throwing a baseball, or shooting a hoop with a basketball. You do not thing about anyting but looking at what you want to hit. There is no looking down at the arrow then finding a spot to put the point. Most instincitive shooters, myself included, shoot well out to about 20 or maybee 25 yrs. at the most. After that most of us loose any feel of the shoot, and you have to relay on some type of point of aim system.

Good Shooting


----------



## Elestial (Jun 4, 2015)

Allen Campbell said:


> If you want to truly shoot instincitive, you do need to switch to left handed. I watch a lot of people that say they shoot instincitive, but they shoot point of aim. To truly shoot instincitive is just like throwing a baseball, or shooting a hoop with a basketball. You do not thing about anyting but looking at what you want to hit. There is no looking down at the arrow then finding a spot to put the point. Most instincitive shooters, myself included, shoot well out to about 20 or maybee 25 yrs. at the most. After that most of us loose any feel of the shoot, and you have to relay on some type of point of aim system.
> 
> Good Shooting


There is a good technique to learn it is called the "paper cup training"
Here is a link 
https://www.facebook.com/instinctivearchery/posts/938177352892753

I shoot with both eyes open at up to 40yards no problems


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

I shoot both eyes open even with using a sight.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

So much to say about this thread 

To shoot in wash at you are referring to as instinctive you will be best served shooting both eyes open 

If you are left eyed dominant and especially if you are just starting out switch to shooting left hand 

Do yourself a favor and please check out other shooting sources than Asbell


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Elestial said:


> There is a good technique to learn it is called the "paper cup training"
> Here is a link
> https://www.facebook.com/instinctivearchery/posts/938177352892753
> 
> ...



This is stupid 

Both are shooting fingers 

One has kinda correct form the other is a model doing everything wrong


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

I have always done things (microscopes, various firearms, compound bows, etc.) easily with both eyes open. 

I am fairly certain that I am not unique by being normally able at will to have both eyes wide open (i.e., no squinting and such) while “seeing” only out of my dominant eye as though my other eye was closed.

I have only been shooting traditional bows regularly and exclusively for a short time. I naturally started shooting with both eyes open. I was not making progress until during one session I closed one eye. I immediately started making tighter groups near my point of aim and continued to improve. Just during the last couple of sessions I have returned to shooting with both eyes open. I still seem to being doing fine now with both eyes open. I prefer the increased area of view plus better depth perception.

It is still too early to yet claim that I shoot a traditional bow with both eyes open. Time will tell.

It also is not clear to me whether I meet anyone’s definition of shooting instinctively. 

I do not think about gaps anywhere or distances. I see the arrow and target. I try to imagine the arrow as water shooting out of a hose to the spot on the target. I adjust the arrow such that I expect the “arrow stream” to arc onto the desired spot of the target. I do hold a long time at full draw in order to use this method.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

both eyes open. I do EVERYTHING LEFT HANDED (baseball, write, slingshot, gun, golf) & have shot my bows right handed all my life (59 years shooting organized archery). My little brother does everything RIGHT HANDED & has always shot a bow left handed. Screwed up I guess but we have done "very" well hunting & competing all those years. Go figure.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

why use only HALF of what God gave you:doh:? always shoot with booth eyes( one eye is for sights only)


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

2 fingers under and both eyes


----------

